# RIP Misty



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Most of you that know me know of candy and her puppies. But you also know we rescued a greyhound nearly 9 years ago. Sadly over the weekend Misty's back legs started to fail her she was around 14 years old. Yesday evening she fell over and was crying in pain all night. she fell over again this morning so at 11.30am i held her in my arms while she was put to sleep. She must have been so releaved becasue before they had even finished the injection she had gone.

My girl could really fly right up until then end. Now on the other side waiting for me and candy I hope she is showing them all just how well she flies! Run free adn without pain Misty. I love you very much and you will never be forgotten xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rip Misty, run like the wind at the bridge xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP misty ,soo sorry for your loss 
run free over the rainbow


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss 

Run free Misty dog

Em
xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

very sorry to hear of your loss. 
R.I.P Misty x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

RIP Misty 

Running as fast as you want now .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P Misty - run free little one

I am so sorry Candysmum


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

RIP Misty 

Run free on rainbow bridge


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hiya sweetheart, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

thank you guys.

Candy is going to each dog bed in the house looking for her, sadly candy has never been on her own apart from giving birth and then i was with her. 

Its going to be a trying time for all. 

xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Poor old Misty 

Nice to see you back candysmum but such a shame about the circumstances, do hope you stick around xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Hun! RIP little baby xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry that you have lost misty, May your spirit run forever free.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone

The tears still flow, candy is still very lost without Misty,

I even called Candy Misty yesterday adn i never before mixed them up seeing as they are 2 very different breeds.

View attachment 61724
Beautiful girl xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

We changed vets becasue we now have one closer to us and they are wonderful people. it is just 2 vets and 2 vet nurses a small practice and i have just recieved a card from them saying this:

Thinking of you at this difficult time with your sad loss of Misty Please accept our sympathy. 

Now i have never known a vet to do this in all my years of visiting vets.

What a wonderful practice and how lucky i fell to have misty and my other animals in their care.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

candysmum said:


> We changed vets becasue we now have one closer to us and they are wonderful people. it is just 2 vets and 2 vet nurses a small practice and i have just recieved a card from them saying this:
> 
> Thinking of you at this difficult time with your sad loss of Misty Please accept our sympathy.
> 
> ...


that is so lovely, what a nice personal touch.

Our vet gave us a card with a really nice poem on it and I think it also had the rainbow bridge story on it, it's nice to know that the vets really do care about their clients.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss and the pain it causes, but she is free now, sleep tight little one, you mum and candy miss you.


----------

